# Inhalation Poisoning



## spazoid86 (May 23, 2011)

Which of the following statements made by an EMT indicating a safe and accurate understanding of inhalation poisonings?


A. Most Inhalation poisonings are easily identified by residue or burns around the patients mouth

B. It is probably safe for you to enter a scene of an inhalation emergency if you do not smell anything

C.The onset of signs and symptoms associated with inhalation poisons are typically rapid

D.Inhalation poisonings affect the lungs and do not circulate systemically throughout the body


----------



## BEorP (May 23, 2011)

What do you think the answer is?


----------



## spazoid86 (May 23, 2011)

BEorP said:


> What do you think the answer is?



We honestly didnt go over inhalation much while I was taking the classes. Now that I am out and have to take entry exams for certian companies in the area....psshhh..

I think I can safely rule out the entering into a building, 

As far as the other three...its a toss up to me. But I am still a newb. Even though i passed my state exam, I have a LOONNGG way to go...

I already had an entry test with this question, and i just didnt know it...just asking for help so I will next time


----------



## medichopeful (May 23, 2011)

spazoid86 said:


> Which of the following statements made by an EMT indicating a safe and accurate understanding of inhalation poisonings?
> 
> 
> A. Most Inhalation poisonings are easily identified by residue or burns around the patients mouth
> ...



I'm not gonna tell you the answer directly, but I'll lead you to it as it'll help you learn B)

A: Think of what types of poisons can be inhaled, including some gases (CO, etc.), anthrax, and other things.  Do all of these leave residue or burns?

B: This is the one you eliminated.

C: When you breath, the oxygen goes from your lungs to your bloodstream rather quickly.  Could poisons do the same?  Once something enters your bloodstream, what happens?  Where does it go?

D: Once something enters into the lungs, where does it go next?  Think of the path of oxygen.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BEorP (May 23, 2011)

spazoid86 said:


> We honestly didnt go over inhalation much while I was taking the classes. Now that I am out and have to take entry exams for certian companies in the area....psshhh..
> 
> I think I can safely rule out the entering into a building,
> 
> ...



Fair enough... wasn't trying to be mean but just wanted to try to push you to try to reason it out. You're off to a good start eliminating one possibility and it looks like another poster has given some good advice to help you along the way.

Looking at those, do you have any further thoughts on what the answer might be or even just if you can eliminate one more option?


----------



## nemedic (May 23, 2011)

spazoid86 said:


> Which of the following statements made by an EMT indicating a safe and accurate understanding of inhalation poisonings?
> 
> 
> A. Most Inhalation poisonings are easily identified by residue or burns around the patients mouth
> ...



I'm gonna go with C.
     If it were an ingested poison, I think depending on the chemical or poison ingested, then A would be plausible. But inhaled, I would assume that unless the gas is of the type that would cause skin reactions, then there wouldn't be burns or residue. 
    B has already been eliminated due to scene safety concerns. Some gasses such as CO are odorless, while some such as hydrogen sulfide have a distinct rotten eg odor, but if in a strong enough concentration can kill you by the time you get three or four breaths in. (don't have the source on hand, but will find and post if needed)
   D is also not the answer. Take oxygen for example. Once inhaled into the lungs, it is quickly absorbed into the blood stream. I have not received very much education into this, but I would hazard a guess that the gas exchange in the lungs would have similar effects with other gasses, or at least the ones with oxygen as part of it's molecular structure.


----------



## spazoid86 (May 23, 2011)

medichopeful said:


> I'm not gonna tell you the answer directly, but I'll lead you to it as it'll help you learn B)
> 
> A: Think of what types of poisons can be inhaled, including some gases (CO, etc.), anthrax, and other things.  Do all of these leave residue or burns?
> 
> ...



Now that it is not 2am anymore I think I would agree and say C.  I wouldn't think that every inhaled poison would leave some mark. And as far as D, It would go from the lungs and eventually end up in the body so that doesnt make sense...

C is logical


----------



## medichopeful (May 23, 2011)

spazoid86 said:


> Now that it is not 2am anymore I think I would agree and say C.  I wouldn't think that every inhaled poison would leave some mark. And as far as D, It would go from the lungs and eventually end up in the body so that doesnt make sense...
> 
> C is logical



Agreed!


----------

